# Joining bookshelf to studs



## Chris44256 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello!

My wife and I just moved into a new house and she wants me to build a bookshelf that is secured to one of the walls in the living room. It will be an open back bookshelf. I have a pretty good idea on how I want to build it, but the one thing I am struggling with is how to secure it to the studs. As a novice woodworker, I'm not sure what my best option(s) would be.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## cellophane (Oct 6, 2009)

You can use a french cleat along the top, build the frame directly to the wall or do what they suggest here: http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/4268525 which is just to attach the case directly with screws to the studs. 

I'm sure more experienced folks will have better ideas


----------



## Chris44256 (Aug 8, 2011)

cellophane said:


> You can use a french cleat along the top, build the frame directly to the wall or do what they suggest here: http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/4268525 which is just to attach the case directly with screws to the studs.
> 
> I'm sure more experienced folks will have better ideas


Since the bookcase isnt going to go all the way to the top of the wall, the french cleat is out. I read the article and it mentions about a hanging rail, but doesnt show any pictures. Sounds like a good idea, but without pictures or a better description, I can't figure out how to do it. I really am new to this :blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

.
Check out this thread... posts#10, #13, #16
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/wall-mount-vanity-need-much-advice-critiques-28418/












 







.


----------

